# 3T bars: ERGONOVA vs. ERGOSUM



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Links and text from 3T below. I'm looking for a shallow drop bar and both these claim 123mm...the main differences seem to be the "egg" shape of the Ergonova and the longer reach (89mm vs 77mm) of the Ergosum. I'm not into flattening along the top, though these seem modest. I think the question of reach is probably more paramount. 3T says better accommodates modern shifters. I'll be on Campy Record. Looking for that nice flat bar to shifter transition, but worry the longer reach will put me too spread out when on the shifters. Another consideration could be shorter stem, but curious on handling aspects when on the tops.

Anyone with experience between the two (or thoughts on reach in general)?


http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=road&t=Dropbars&p=ergonova
ERGONOVA sets a new standard in comfort riding, and our 2010 sponsored pro teams are liking it. The top of the bar is egg-shaped in section – the longer radius provides a wider top surface for the hands. The egg shape rolls through 180 degrees at the bend into the forward extension, placing the palms naturally onto the brake hoods and ergonomic drops. We developed this compact new shape in close consultation with pro and leisure riders, to provide day-long comfort on the bike. ERGONOVA is also available in a 38 cm width, making it ideal for smaller riders. ERGONOVA LTD is the state-of-the-art version of this bar in high-modulus carbon-fiber, weighing a mere 180 g. (This bar must not be fitted with clip-ons.)

http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=road&t=Dropbars&p=ergosum
ERGOSUM is shallower than traditional drop bars, with a little more reach. 3T created the ERGOSUM bend to fit the latest brake-shifter levers. The bend’s tight radius at the brake lever mounts makes it easy to accurately adjust the reach and angle of the handhold. With many racers now spending more time on the hoods, this shape is getting more popular. ERGOSUM LTD is a well-balanced, modern racing bar with a remarkable strength-to-weight ratio. (Do not fit clip-ons to this bar.)


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I have Ergonova Pro aluminium (42cm size) since Dec 2009. 
Done ~15-20,000km using them. Highly recommended bar. I would buy it again.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"Another consideration could be shorter stem, but curious on handling aspects when on the tops."

I wouldn't worry about that. If I've got the picture correct you'd be talking about getting a 12mm (so lets call it 1 cm) shorter stem? If thats the case it shouldn't impact your handling but if you are already on a 90 or shorter I probably wouldn't do it. Also as I understand it your reach would only change when on the tops? Generally most riders aren't doing the type of riding that requires the most precise handling when on the tops anyway.

Personally I really dislike those flat tops. I'm not suggesting you would or should but it might be a good idea to go to a shop and see if you can test ride a bike that has them. 

It all boils down to personal preference so take interweb comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally I think the Ergonova drops need to be reshaped. I prefer a more hooked shaped where you can lean or lay into them without having to keep a tight grip. 

If reach were a concern I'd consider another stem size and find the bars that will work.

I use both the Ergonova bars and I use Shimano Pro Vibe7s round bars. For racing the Vibe bars are the way to go, but the Ergonova is a very comfy bar in the tops and hoods.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

I went with the FSA Omega and wish I had done so long ago.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I went with the FSA Omega and wish I had done so long ago.


I went with the FSA Pro Wing compact on my new bike. I think the FSA Omega's may be the same shape, maybe a wee bit heavier, great bars.

Peace


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

All I have been using on this end is the Ergonova, I have small medium hands and they are perfect for me. Very Comfortable on top of everything. My next choice will be the Specialized Tarmac Carbon handlebar.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've had both the Ergosum and the Ergonova. Both are according to my preferences, but I chose the Ergonova instead of a shorter stem to get enough space for my knees while standing up.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i have the 3T arx pro stem and the 3T ergonova pro coming in this week. they will be lighter than the fsa OS-190 and fsa compact that i have on my bike. i still have to wait and see if i will like them better.


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have this 3T bar which has the Ergonova bend and really like it alot. Before this bar I had an Easton EC90 and the drops on the 3T bar are 100% better to me (comfort, fit, reach, and feel) than the drops on the EC90.

http://www.3tcycling.com/products.aspx?i=road&t=Aerobars&p=zefiro


----------

